# Shostakovich's 24 Preludes and Fugues



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Very interesting take on both preludes and fugues, I was just wondering if anyone other than Shostakovich and Bach had done a whole set of 24?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Manok said:


> Very interesting take on both preludes and fugues, I was just wondering if anyone other than Shostakovich and Bach had done a whole set of 24?


Yes. Another Russian.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

For sure, Chopin did the 24 preludes in all keys, but without the matching fugues, though.

Mr. Troll - which Russian?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> For sure, Chopin did the 24 preludes in all keys, but without the matching fugues, though.
> 
> Mr. Troll - which Russian?


Memory slip; Name begins with an 'L', I think.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> For sure, Chopin did the 24 preludes in all keys, but without the matching fugues, though.


I think the fugues are the point!

Without much effort, Google throws up

Pavel Novák:
www.theartsdesk.com/classical-music/cd-pavel-novák-24-preludes-and-fugues

Rodion Shchedrin:
www.musicroom.com/se/ID_No/068609/details.html?kbid=1582

Trygve Madsen:
www.naxosdirect.com/Madsen-24-Preludes-and-Fugues-Op-101/title/2L033SACD

Wikipedia has more here (no Russians beginning with L, though):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/24_Preludes_and_Fugues


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Memory slip; Name begins with an 'L', I think.


You have to do better than that. Russian, starts with L? A colleague suggested *Sergey Lyapunov (1859-1924) *but the Internet doesn't show any composition of his containing 24 works... He wrote 12 etudes - is that it?


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I think the fugues are the point!


Or the counterpoint (where's Smithy when you need him - old Tonight Show reference)



> Without much effort, Google throws up
> 
> Pavel Novák:
> www.theartsdesk.com/classical-music/cd-pavel-novák-24-preludes-and-fugues
> ...


Nice catches!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

......using the TC fugue inventory, in addition to the above, i got: 24 preludes and fugues for guitar by Igor Rekhin......

edit:http://tcfi.mooo.com/w/index.php?title=Special:Search&search=24&go=Go


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Philip, that avatar is giving me the creeps. What's that about - you only like _half _of Pavarotti's recordings?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I really like Shostakovich's Preludes and Fugues, such deceptively simple reflective works. I have heard the Kapustin set listed on that wiki page but I didn't like it much, too jazzy for my taste.

Other similar works I have liked that are unlisted: Kabalevsky's 24 preludes and 6 preludes and fugues








Weinberg's 24 preludes for cello


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> You have to do better than that. Russian, starts with L? A colleague suggested *Sergey Lyapunov (1859-1924) *but the Internet doesn't show any composition of his containing 24 works... He wrote 12 etudes - is that it?


Anatoly Lyadov is the guy I was thinking of. Lots of preludes, but without connected fugues.


----------

